# I just got hired and my Chef wants to "see what I got".



## sarahdawnn (Jun 4, 2012)

I went in for an interview today and got hired on the spot because a friend of mine recommended me to the Head Chef. She seems like the type of chef who runs a "tight ship" (her words). It makes me nervous because I'm only just finishing the Profession Cook Training level 1 and I'm only 18 years old. The program is offered to graduating students at my highschool, and that's how I'm able to take it. I'm just graduating this friday so I have no experience working in a kitchen. The woman who hired me seems to have high expectations of me and wants me in on the 15th to "show her what I know and what I have". I'm worried I won't know what to do and that I will embarrass myself and disappoint her. How should I prepare for our day on the 15th? Anything I need to know? Should I memorize some recipes? I'm really nervous and I doubt myself a lot which makes me mess up a lot. Can someone please tell me how to prepare for this? Thank you!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Wear clean underwear so that in case of an accident you won't scare the nurses._

_Really_, don't worry. You can't much disappoint her because believe it or not, she's not looking for any new _"master chef"_. Unless she's off the reservation, she knows who/what she hired. If you can follow directions, do regular stuff properly, have decent standard skills and aren't blown off course with simple cooking/kitchen situations, she'll be happy. Oh yeah ... don't cut off any fingers _(yours or hers)_. Bring a cheap note-pad and take notes. If your phone has a camera, take pics of finished dishes. Show up on time, don't ask to leave early, don't steal anything, flush and wash your hands. Improve a little bit every day. Breathe. Before you know it, you'll be made in the shade.


----------



## sarahdawnn (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks a lot! That's actually very helpful.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Just show up about 15 minutes earlier. Do your best, work clean and do not be nervous. If she gives you a task when you finish it ask ok whats next.


----------

